# Internet Freeze...PLEASE HELP!



## heyyobigbrandon (Dec 21, 2007)

When I am on the internet, every few minutes it freezes up and becomes a non responsive program. If I wait a few minutes, it'll come back. My computer only freezes when I am on the internet. I am using a computer a friend built for me, and it did not originally have this problem. It has an NVIDIA nforce networking controller, operating on Windows XP and an AMG processor. I am using road runner through Time Warner. I have tried to update and rollback the driver and it didnt work. Also I have restored my computer to an earlier date, have ran spyware and virus programming, as well as a registry cleaner...still no go. I have also played with every internet option and privacy option in the book. If anyone has any ideas on what it is, or what I can do (aside from formatting and reinstalling windows or the driver) please HELP ME! Its very annoying that this happens like clockwork every few minutes. Please shoot me an email at [email protected]. THANKS FOR ANY IDEAS!!!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



Also, some information?

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## heyyobigbrandon (Dec 21, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : a9648d9b0507444
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cinci.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cinci.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-58-9A-8E-90
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.27.238.221
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 65.27.232.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.53.96.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.24.7.3
65.24.7.6
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 26, 2007 7:37:56
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 27, 2007 7:13:21
PM


It is a Motorola SBV5121 cable modem....no wireless router
also when it freezes up the CPU usage does not syrocket to 100% or anything near it


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Boot into safe mode with networking and see if it still happens. If not, we can then try to narrow it down.


----------



## heyyobigbrandon (Dec 21, 2007)

The first few things you suggested did not work, however, when I rebooted in Safe Mode with Networking, the problem did not occur, so I hope this helps narrow things down. Thanks for you support.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, next step is to start disabling a few things with MSCONFIG at a time and see when the problem occurs. Remember that you need to reboot to test each new configuration made with MSCONFIG.


----------



## heyyobigbrandon (Dec 21, 2007)

sorry, i need some more details about how I specifically go about doing that. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, MSCONFIG

You can select from a variety of startup options, or you can go to the Services and Startup tabs and enable/disable individual items.


----------



## heyyobigbrandon (Dec 21, 2007)

I tried that, disabled each of them, and none produced any postive results.
Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Each of them? Start by disabling ALL of them, and rebooting. Then add a few in at a time and reboot between each configuration change.


----------

